# 811 can not download software update



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

hello
I have just puchase an hd 811 unit on ebay. After turning it on it stuck on vital program information with the status:searching for information. is this a defective unit.I have called Dish but they could not help me until the new software is updated. I have left it on for 6 hrs now and it is still at the warning 061 dialog box.Any help is greatly apreciated.Thanks in advance.
sincerly

scrooge7


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Run one direct cable from 119W, check if SS on tp19 is good.


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Run one direct cable from 119W, check if SS on tp19 is good.


Thank you for the response.Yes the SS on tp19 satellite reception verified and the super dish is check also.What else should I try.Again I really apreciated the input.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SD ? What exactly dish you have ? Cabling ? Switch ?


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> SD ? What exactly dish you have ? Cabling ? Switch ?


hello PSmith

I have the dish 500 the signal strength is good on t19 and the swith is also good.once I have cancel out, the dialog box is stuck on searching for information.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What switch check screen show ?


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> What switch check screen show ?


it show dishpro connections, input 1 and 2,status satellite reception verified and the super dish/129 box is checked.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Uncheck it - you have regular two sats 119/119 Dish500.


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Uncheck it - you have regular two sats 119/119 Dish500.


thank you for all of your help.somehow even when that is been unchecked.the dialog box goes from finding saterlite to getting information and freeze on that screen.I wonder should I have to leave it for 24 hrs since the software is so outdate.I guess I will contact the seller to see if he takes this back.thanks again for all your help.
sincerly
scrooge7


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That may be the initial factory software which should automatically update to the newest version (currently P388). Is the receiver supposed to be new?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

scrooge7 said:


> hello
> I have just purchase an hd 811 unit on ebay. After turning it on it stuck on vital program information with the status:searching for information.The software I have it is Po56LAHD-n and the bootstrap is 1012LaHD.Is this a defective unit.I have called Dish but they could not help me until the new software is updated. I have left it on for 6 hrs now and it is still at the warning 061 dialog box.Any help is greatly apreciated.Thanks in advance.
> sincerly
> 
> scrooge7


IIRC, the -n signifies system normal, as such I believe this is the Hardware version and Bootstrap version, not the receiver's firmware version.

Press Sysinfo and tell us what appears under the first line => Software Version.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Also I noticed that you said HD 811, and not DP811.

Does this receiver have Dish Network silkscreened on the front panel or does it have a Bell or ExpressVue silkscreen logo on the front panel?

There is an 811 version for the US market, and there is also a Canadian 811 version.


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Also I noticed that you said HD 811, and not DP811.
> 
> Does this receiver have Dish Network silkscreened on the front panel or does it have a Bell or ExpressVue silkscreen logo on the front panel?
> 
> There is an 811 version for the US market, and there is also a Canadian 811 version.


Hello Jason

thank you for all the great info,as soon as I get home from work I will post the info.on the front it said HD 811,I will get the sysinfo once I get home.on the back of the unit it said modelISH811 made in usa.main board 021102bp05805e.Again thank you for all the great help.


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Also I noticed that you said HD 811, and not DP811.
> 
> Does this receiver have Dish Network silkscreened on the front panel or does it have a Bell or ExpressVue silkscreen logo on the front panel?
> 
> There is an 811 version for the US market, and there is also a Canadian 811 version.


This is suppose to never been "used" receiver.Yes it does have the dish network logo in front and right above the software it has:
Dnasp102 Rev281.
I also notice that I have one dish unit that said dish 1000.I used to have dish 500 with 2 dish at my previous home.I tried to start it again and same thing happen.does it matter where I connect the receiver to,my other room has the 222 hd receiver,would that mess up this configuration.Also this unit is to replace my old dp311.I do not know if this makes a difference.
again thank you to everybody for your help.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Does the unit work but not update to P388? Is that the question, or is the unit not working at all.

P281 is not the factory software. It is well over a year old, and this tells me the unit was at one time in stream.

Also, once your boot strap gets too far out of date, it may not be able to upgrade anymore. Mileage varies on that one.


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Does the unit work but not update to P388? Is that the question, or is the unit not working at all.
> 
> P281 is not the factory software. It is well over a year old, and this tells me the unit was at one time in stream.
> 
> Also, once your boot strap gets too far out of date, it may not be able to upgrade anymore. Mileage varies on that one.


Thank you Jason I guess that answer my question.I guess I am out of luck.Again thanks you and to all who help.Have a great week.
sincerly

scrooge7


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"Rev281" - this is a version of smart card software.

But P056 is the factory receiver's software. Please do not add confusion to spinning head of Mr. Scrooge#7 .

I would like to see switch matrix snapshot after test it. Plus what SS value for [email protected] ?


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> "Rev281" - this is a version of smart card software.
> 
> But P056 is the factory receiver's software. Please do not add confusion to spinning head of Mr. Scrooge#7 .
> 
> I would like to see switch matrix snapshot after test it. Plus what SS value for [email protected] ?


hello Mr. Smith

could you show me how I need to go about getting the switch matrix snapshot and the signal strength for [email protected] is 116.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just use your digital camera and attach to your new post.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

P Smith said:


> "Rev281" - this is a version of smart card software.
> 
> But P056 is the factory receiver's software. Please do not add confusion to spinning head of Mr. Scrooge#7 .
> 
> I would like to see switch matrix snapshot after test it. Plus what SS value for [email protected] ?


P2.81 was also a Firmware version, So I would love to see a picture of the sys info screen.

Oh and Smith, who's trying to add confusion, you make it sound like confusion was intentional... There's no need to try and play me or anyone else trying to help down like that, I do know a few things about the 811 as well.  Hope I am not misinterpreting tone here, if so I apologize.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Man I had to dig deep for this pic.

4th line down is software rev, in the earlier revs they did display it with the hardware ID.


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Just use your digital camera and attach to your new post.


here's what it looks like.Also I notice that both of my other receiver has 110,119 and 129 satellite,but this one only see 110 and 119.Not sure if that makes any difference.


















I hope this help


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jason. Oh, I know how to order a few PPV (XXX) for your DP811 using my remote and GPS .

No, that wasn't the intention - OP provided his receiver's FW version in his first post, but when the card revision came, you begin use the card's version.


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> P2.81 was also a Firmware version, So I would love to see a picture of the sys info screen.
> 
> Oh and Smith, who's trying to add confusion, you make it sound like confusion was intentional... There's no need to try and play me or anyone else trying to help down like that, I do know a few things about the 811 as well.  Hope I am not misinterpreting tone here, if so I apologize.


Everything is exactly like your picture screen :

MOdel ID: dish 811
receiver cd id
smart card ca id: rev281
software vesion p056LAHD-N


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

scrooge7 said:


> Everything is exactly like your picture screen :
> 
> MOdel ID: dish 811
> receiver cd id
> ...


Yes sir, I had a brain fart, PSmith was correct. I should not have skimmed through the first couple posts. You have a factory rev, and you have adequate signal on 119 so I am not sure why you haven't updated. I suppose you could do a memory dump and try again? Realistically, it shouldn't take more than 45 minutes to update.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

811 switch test result looks good for me, but the triple LNBF still confusing the factory P056 software. May I see same screen from others receivers ?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

In his case, I would probably leave the 129 box checked, but I have to agree it sounds like the 811 is confused by the 1000.2


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1K.2 ? Could be just 1000... OK. Can we see the LNBF picture too ?


----------



## scrooge7 (Aug 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> 1K.2 ? Could be just 1000... OK. Can we see the LNBF picture too ?


yes,I will post it later after work.Also does anybody know how to access the menu just from the front panel of receiver other than pushing the menu.I accidently push the menu and another button and the menu came up but I forgot which other button that I push.This is all new to me.Thanks again.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, there is Menu button on front panel.


----------

